# Which Yeast Nutrient Do I Use?



## Waldo (Sep 13, 2005)

Working towards my every growing arsenal of wine making supplies I would appreciate some input from those of you who know as to which type of yeast nutrient I should be using. George tells me there are some whoabhor the Urea based Nutrient and I want to get your thoughts on this subject.


----------



## masta (Sep 13, 2005)

Here are some facts to help you make the decision of what nutrient would be the best for you. 


http://vm.cfsan.fda.gov/~frf/ecaction.html#part2


This part really caught my attention


"*The use of urea as a fermentation supplement is prohibited. BATF has found that the use of urea is not considered acceptable in good commercial practice among wine producers and has rescinded the listing of urea as an authorized treatment (Federal Register, Vol. 55, No. 118, 24974-24982, 06/19/90)."*


http://vm.cfsan.fda.gov/~frf/ecaction.html#part2


----------



## Hippie (Sep 13, 2005)

Doggone it! I have been breaking the law!







Aren't some of the nutrients based on 'B' type vitamins?


----------



## masta (Sep 13, 2005)

Some types of nutrients including brand names:
<LI>*DAP* (Diammonium Phosphate) - Contains fermentable nitrogen (N) at 25g/HL = 50mg/L N and phosphorus. The chemical formula for DAP is (NH<SUB>4</SUB>)2HPO<SUB>4</SUB>. For instance, a DAP addition of 1 g/L (8.3 lb/1,000 gal) provides about 258 mg/L fermentable N. 
<LI>*Fermax*™ - contains diammonium phosphate, dipotassium phosphate, magnesium sulfate, autolyzed yeast. 
<LI>*Fermaid* - Also called Fermaid K. Contains a variety of compounds such as amino acids, sterols, yeast hulls, and vitamins; also contains a limited concentration of fermentable nitrogen (25g/HL = 25 mg/L fermentable N) 
<LI>*Yeast Hulls* - The cell walls of the hulls absorb autotoxic yeast byproducts that could inhibit alcoholic and malolactic fermentations. You would use yeast hulls by themselves if you encountered a stuck or sluggish alcoholic (normal) or malolactic fermentation.</LI>


----------



## masta (Sep 13, 2005)

Here's a short list of the various nutrients needed by wine yeast, and the benefits each provides:
<UL>
<LI>*Nitrogen* - Nitrogen produces the protein needed to make new yeast cells. 
<LI>*Oxygen* - Oxygen is required during the initial phase of fermentation to help the yeast cells multiply rapidly, thus giving your fermentation a good kick start. The yeast also needs oxygen to produce lipids in their cell walls, to provide protection against the alcohol toxicity near the end of fermentation. The best way to accomplish the introduction of oxygen is to leave off the airlock for the first couple of days. 
<LI>*Micronutrients* - The term given to various trace vitamins and minerals needed in small quantities, such as phosphorus, urea, amino acids, pantothenic acid, citric acid, biotin, yeast hulls, etc. </LI>[/list]


----------



## Waldo (Sep 13, 2005)

Run Hippie, Run,,there a coming for ya buddy. My gawd..I have been taking advice from a criminal






Thanks guys..My course has been set straight. Fermax it shall be


----------



## Hippie (Sep 13, 2005)

I am thinking the same thang. Fermax.


----------



## masta (Sep 14, 2005)

I guess we all learned something about yeast nutrients....which is a good thang!


Great question Waldo....thanks!


----------



## Waldo (Sep 14, 2005)

Shux masta...Does this mean I am finally a contributor and no longer just a leech


----------



## masta (Sep 14, 2005)

Yes it does...questions like this force us to find the answer or at least some guidance which benefits everyone who reads it!


This has been one the greatest benefits as one of the go to guys on the forum it requires me to increase my knowledge and I am also building a resource of information to help find answers.


----------



## Waldo (Sep 15, 2005)

Me too Masta..I have me a good log going of information ( By Subject Matter) I am gleaning from the forum.


----------



## rshosted (Jan 10, 2006)

"Low urea metabolizing ability may result from low activity of
urea amidolyase, inhibition of amidolyase activity by the presence of high levels of ammonia,
deficiencies of cofactors required by amidolyase, or apparently low activity due to hyperactive
arginase.</span>"

I thought that was interesting. It says that if yeast feeds on Urea it can have a by-product of ammonia. Though, I would imagine that you would have to have a lot to harm one's self. (you would probably die of alcohol poison first)

It later reads on using "stone fruit" can release cyanides in the wine. Go figure. I'm sure you would have to use all the pits of cherries, peaches, and other fruits to get enough to actually harm a person



. 

Interesting too, I found that people used to drink a small amount of ammonia in cokes. It helps remove headaches, so it might make your wine a cure for headache (as well as the cause). 

Though, I think I (personally) would '86' the urea and use other products. Heck, it's not worth it when a new bottle is less than 2-3 bucks. 

Ultimately, it seems to produce _Ethyl carbamate. _The main thing that can cause is "Acute (short-term) exposure of humans t</span></span>o high
levels of ethyl carbamate may result in injury to
the kidneys and liver and induce vomiting, coma,
or hemorrhages. " 

</span>Though, I think alcohol does the same thing



So it's not worth worrying about. 
</span></span>
</span>
Lastly, extra bonus point</span>s to anyone who knows what smell, they will smell around someone who has been poisoned by cyanide (and have passed away)?



*Edited by: rshosted *


----------



## masta (Jan 10, 2006)

Lastly, extra bonus points to anyone who knows what smell, they will smell around someone who has been poisoned by cyanide (and have passed away)?









Almonds!


----------



## rshosted (Jan 11, 2006)

I conceide, Masta does know everything. </span>

(burned almonds to be exact... if you smell it around a dead person run, you are breathing toxic gas).


----------



## MedPretzel (Jan 11, 2006)

That's a great fact to know!!!









Now, if I only knew what burnt almonds smell like.


----------

